
Google Cloud Firestore Is Now Generally Available - jamest
https://firebase.googleblog.com/2019/01/cloud-firestore-in-general-availability.htm
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19046468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19046468)

